# Opinions on the Tyco 'S' chassis and bodies??



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Can you guys give me your thoughts on the Tyco S chassis and body? 

Do these bodies fit directly on a T-Jet chassis? 

The bodies seem to be rather large. Would T-Jet racers and enthusiasts object to bodies this size being run on a T-Jet chassis? 

Any other thoughts?

Dan


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

This maybe a stupid question but what is the "S" chassis? I'm not familiar with that chassis.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

In a nutshell,the Tyco S is the the original tyco chassis. (pre TycoPro)It utilized a can motor and worm-gear drive (ala ajs oscars ect) and has a seperate dead weight over the rear axle for traction, screwposted. The TCR cars used pickups very similar (self springing) in design to the S chassis too. You know how it goes. "When something works..."


Lenny, The WB can match up on many of the S bodies to Tjet chassis but the screwpost is in the wrong place. As far as creating "snappys" out of the wider ones, that would be very neat! Any of the S bodies that share a Tjets WB would be welcomed for the Tjet too. I have really liked the looks of the converted 'snappy" xtrac bodies to the Tjets. The wheels get tucked under the fenders where they belong and the stance is much lower and more realistic. Want to start with the D-jag? I will loan you one! :thumbsup:


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

joez870 said:


> The TCR cars used pickups very similar (self springing) in design to the S chassis too.



Ah, I somewhat remember the self spring action cars, weren't the chassis silver/gray?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

car guy, the Tyco S was the original Tyco HO scale slot car from the early to mid 60's. It had tall skinny tires like original Tjets, but it had a can motor which gave it a high center of gravity so it handled pretty poorly (like most of the other slots out there at the time... Bachmann, Eldon, Marx, Atlas, Lionel, am I missing any?) If I recall, some Ss had steerable front wheels. The Tyco S was replaced (around 1970?) by the Tycopro which had a brass pan for handling.

Dan, I don't think they're all that big. I have a couple of Tyco S Corvettes (the mid 60's ones) and they look about the same size/scale as the new JL Bowtie Brigade Corvettes. I'd love to get the Tyco S '69 Corvette with the T-roof (I've seen them in green and in gold, I think). I also have a resin repop of the Tyco S '64 Tbird with a JL chassis under it that I LOVE. I'd buy more if somebody redid them. Now that I think about it, that Tbird covers the wide TO wheels completely. I guess they ARE pretty big...

They did a Riviera, right? That would be pointless, because as I recall, the Aurora one was much better... and the Pontiac Grand Prix they did was pretty ugly, as the wheelbase was waaaaay too short so the car had ridiculously out-of-proportion front and rear overhangs...

are there other Ss you have in mind?

--rick

edit: oops. sorry i took so long to post... you pretty much covered it already...


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Ah, well than, I don't remember it. Back then we played w/ the Eldon's, those I remember.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

<eom>...


----------

